# Sling or waist pack for walking beaches/wade fishing?



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I don’t have experience with that umpqua pack but have a friend who has and likes the orvis a lot. I have a Patagonia atom sling which I like but it’s not perfect. I’ll wait until it falls apart before investing in a new one. I would suggest a sling over a waist pack just because the sling will be more above the water. It’s also nice that you can swing it in front of you to access gear and tie on flies. The waterproof packs are a good idea but my experience is that the sippers and access to gear is very difficult and requires two hands and some effort. I would advise on a non waterproof one and just carry what flies you need Incase they get wet and keep your valuables in the waterproof pocket. Stuff is going to get wet. Fish pond makes good gear as well. I had one of there waterproof slings and sold it since it was a pain to use and if you need a waterproof bag in the boat or in your pack just buy a cheap roll up waterproof bag of the appropriate size. Hope this helps. I don’t think you will go wrong with the orvis.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@Gervais don't hold your breath waiting on that Atom to fall apart. Ive had mine for 16 years and while it is a little faded and stained, it is still 100%. 

I like a small sling bag for wading but I am a minimalist when it comes to gear I take when wading. A small waterproof fly box with 6-8 flies, a couple complete leaders, a spool of tippet, nippers and pliers is all I take. The flats I wade are usually only knee to thigh deep so the sling is perfect for me. If you are going to spend all day on the wade and/or are a gear junkie (nothing wrong with that) you might want a large sling or a back pack. I really like Veedavoo slings and will be ordering one eventually.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I have the Orvis waterproof sling pack and it is fantastic. Assuming the safe passage is the same quality, I’ve never seen one, you’ll love it and it’ll be well worth the money.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree with Jay Bush. If I am beach snook fishing I am probably only getting wet when I give up on the snook and start casting for distance. Still I typically carry a small fly box and small tippett spool in my shirt and a pliers with snip either on a belt or in a pocket. Sometimes wear sand wet shoes sometimes not. And a bottle of water stuffed in a pant pocket.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I have the Orvis Safe Passage migrated to the Fishpond Thunderhead Sling.

I started with the Safe Passage sling while living in Mexico and fishing the beaches around Tulum and Playa Del Carmen. The Safe Passage has a great layout with plenty of storage and I really think it is a great bag but should stay in freshwater. If you are fishing on or around the beach of from a kayak in the salt, the bags will get wet, and over time the saltwater takes a toll on the zippers of a non-waterproof bag.

Yes, the waterproof bags are much more salt resistant, but the zippers are more difficult to open, thus making access a little more time consuming and typically requiring two hands to pull the zipper open...but at least your gear stays dry.

It will also depend on where you are fishing. I now live in Sarasota and fishing the beaches is usually a pretty dry affair since we don't have much wave action compared to other areas, so the Safe Passage would likely stay much drier and last quite a few years longer.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

"FloridaMan" said:


> I'm leaning towards a sling for doing some walking/wading on the beaches and I'm having a hard time choosing between which one to get. I like the Umpqua Steamboat ZS2 1200 or the Orvis Safe Passage but there's a lot of other choices out there.
> I'm curious if anyone here has either, which one and what you like or dislike about it.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


The question is, are you using it here somewhere in the U.S. where you are going to wade or walk the beach for a few hours, or are you going to be in some other country where they basically drop you off all day on some flat and you are out there all day and need to pack more than just a few fly boxes, tippet, leaders, some basic tools and maybe a water bottle?

If fishing here in Fla or the U.S. and you are thinking you'll be out there all day and dependent on that one "hold everything" pak, then maybe a sling pack. But if you really do your homework before you go fish and only fish during those key prime bite time hours (usually just a few hours at a time), then just a simple waste pack is really all you need, especially if you are beach fishing.

When I travel with the wife, or just go hang out on the beach here with her, I can pack the waist pak in a larger backpack and leave the backpack back on-shore with her while she hangs out on the beach. Then I can just grab my waist pack with everything I need in a basic minimalist "K.I.S.S." method and go wade or walk the beach. Back at the hotel, the lodge, my vehicle or home, I can restock my waist pack with anything it needs for the next outing.

One thing I have found with over 40yrs+ of beach fishing or wading is that most of the time when you research what your targeted specie is for that particular time and fish during the absolute peak bite period windows, you'll only be out there with a lot of productivity in a short amount of time and you catch about 80% of the total daily catch you can catch if you stayed out there all day. That being said, you only use about 10-20% of all the junk you think you'll need to handle any sort of situation. So 9 times out of 10, you never even think you should have brought all that other stuff with you, because, at the end of your peak bite window, you never needed it in the first place and had a productive time during the 2-3hrs total time out there. So with 1 bottle of water, you wouldn't die of thirst or starve to death, nor will you use more than a dozen flies at best. 

So what am I saying here.... unless you are planning on going to the Seychelles, Christmas Island or get dropped off of one of the Baja peninsula beaches, then a large sling pack like those 2 you mentioned are a little overkill that what you need here in Florida or anywhere similar, and in the end, you really don't need that much storage, especially if you are wearing cargo shorts with some pockets for some extra storage.

So with this all in mind, I have yet to find a need than just a simple waste pack or a "small" sling pack that you can slide around to the front with one hand to access anything you need (then slide it back and out of your way when done), while fly fishing and/or wading anywhere here in the States, especially Florida or anywhere in the Caribbean. Mine allows me to throw it over my shoulder like a small sling if I need to wade across deeper water. I don't fly fish and wade over my knees anymore or fish rough surf. I've learned that it's not necessary and will be a tougher fishing trip than you planned on. 

Anyway, I think I picked it up in BPS and no, it's not water proof. But then again, I don't get it wet and if it happens to get wet from any salt spray, when I get home, I'll take everything out, rinse it really good with freshwater and hang it to dry. Then later (or every now and then) I wipe some good anti-corrosion stuff on the zipper and work it in and let it dry. I'll usually use 100% food grade silicon that I use on my fly line for lubricant anyway, which dries on it in a few minutes.

In it, I can hold 2-3 dbl sided small waterproof fly boxes, several full leader systems, about 3 different packs each of pre-cut FC tippets and shock leaders. Plus all the tools you'll need, sunglasses wipes, line dressing, small tube of sunscreen, protein bar, water bottle, etc. What more do you need?

Also, I find here in Florida when I wade or beach fish in the warmer months, I don't want any large pack of any kind up on my back to trap in the heat. It's ok during colder months tho, but in the summer, it will add to wearing you out quickly in the heat and humidity.










Ted Haas


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

I


"FloridaMan" said:


> I'm leaning towards a sling for doing some walking/wading on the beaches and I'm having a hard time choosing between which one to get. I like the Umpqua Steamboat ZS2 1200 or the Orvis Safe Passage but there's a lot of other choices out there.
> I'm curious if anyone here has either, which one and what you like or dislike about it.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


I have an older Orvis sling pack and I really like it for walking the beach and shallow wading. It carries more than I need, is easy to get to and carries high enough to stay dry. I use the Plano waterproof boxes for flies and lures. I’m sure if I used a waist pack it would get wet.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I use something like this - cheap, easy to clean and waterproof:


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I like the Patagonia stormfront hip pack. I find that the slings bug me when I am casting. If you do need to go deep, the waterproof pack can handle it. Downside as mentioned is waterproof zippers are a bit tougher to operate.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeti Sidekick is perfect for short beach or wading sessions. No zippers to stick, and easy to open and close 1 handed. Pick up a cheap plastic buckled web belt, and you're set.


----------



## "FloridaMan" (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you very much everybody! I really appreciate the responses and wealth of information.


----------



## "FloridaMan" (Jan 22, 2020)

RJTaylor said:


> Yeti Sidekick is perfect for short beach or wading sessions. No zippers to stick, and easy to open and close 1 handed. Pick up a cheap plastic buckled web belt, and you're set.


I've been looking at the Umpqua ZS2 system that incorporates a molle modular system. You can buy the belt and then add whatever you might need later on. That Yeti sidekick would work with this system


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Not a sling pack but I use the Dryft backpack. They make awesome gear but are not as well known. A lot cheaper and as good a quality.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Se


jay.bush1434 said:


> @Gervais don't hold your breath waiting on that Atom to fall apart. Ive had mine for 16 years and while it is a little faded and stained, it is still 100%.
> 
> I like a small sling bag for wading but I am a minimalist when it comes to gear I take when wading. A small waterproof fly box with 6-8 flies, a couple complete leaders, a spool of tippet, nippers and pliers is all I take. The flats I wade are usually only knee to thigh deep so the sling is perfect for me. If you are going to spend all day on the wade and/or are a gear junkie (nothing wrong with that) you might want a large sling or a back pack. I really like Veedavoo slings and will be ordering one eventually.


Second the Vedavoo!”
https://vedavoo.com/


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

After having accumulated all of the various kinds of packs I have decided that sling packs are my least favorite. I have the patagonia version of all 3 and never use the sling anymore. The fanny and backpacks are great.

If traveling light, a fanny is great (and many waterproof versions available).

If traveling heavier, get a full backpack.

The sling is just like overly clunky, can get heavy if u put a lot in it on one shoulder, etc.


----------



## wsreid (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a Simms water resistant waist pack with a good belt. It is waterproof but for the zippers. It has two pockets: a big, square, top-opening, pocket that holds a lot of gear, including multiple fly boxes, spare spool, tools, etc., and a smaller, flat pocket that holds my tippet and leaders. Nothing ever falls out, and the access is very good. I use it as a boat bag (its waterproof on the bottom, away from the zippers), a waist pack, and as a sling, riding on my right shoulder (I cast left handed), and I rotate it out of the way when casting. It works really well: much better than my offical "sling" bag, which I no longer use for fishing at all. Access was so bad! When used as a sling, this Simms bag sits above my waist and out of the water.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Mine is a fanny pack about half the size of Ted’s in that picture he posted. One medium fly box, maybe three leaders, pliers and snip. Might stuff a spare spool if I think needed. If I go deep it goes over my shoulder. 
I use the same bag when fishing for most anything, just different contents.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

One thing I like about the Vedavoo is that the sling rides on your off shoulder not your casting one, keeping it from impeding your casting side. They come in large sizes and smaller versions depending on whatever your use might be and they are made in the good ole U.S.A.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have three wading packs.
1. Fish pond chest pack
2. Fish pond waterproof belt pack
3. Patagonia waterproof stormfront back pack

Here are how I see the pros and cons of each.
1. Easiest one to use when I am fishing on a boat but may end up hopping out and wading for a bit. I don't like that its not waterproof and it does bug me a bit when casting, fighting, and landing fish. Not a big deal just a bit of a pain. 
2. My overall favorite. Its holds lots of stuff and I don't have to worry about getting stuff wet. Regardless of your plans for wading invariably you end up deeper than expected or a rouge wave or boat wake catches you by surprise and you are wet. That is a big drawback for me for a non waterproof setup. It is a bit hard to open the zipper and you have to turn it around to get at stuff. But really that isn't a big deal. Its not like you are trying to access your stuff that often.
3. For long days the back pack is the ticket. And if you want to carry a second rod this is THE ticket. Mine is setup how a buddy suggested (see link below). I can hold damn near everything I'd ever need for a long day on the water in this thing. And its pretty comfortable considering how much stuff you can carry. And for travel its the ticket as you can use it as your carry on bag.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sling packs for me.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Having pretty much used them all I have settled on two packs. 

Patagonia stormfront backpack when you need a full days worth of gear/water/food/radio/camera etc. 

Yeti sidekick dry with the magnetic closure and a web belt when I want to go light. I do this the most frequently, usually parking the skiff and jumping out with the sidekick and a rod to fish a specific sandbar or something. It’s 100% watertight in my experience and it will hold a bonefish box, phone, credentials, tippet, forceps etc. I also have less than $40 into the whole setup for what it’s worth.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 2 fanny packs from Walmart had them for years. Use them mostly wading for bones. Now one is full of spools of line and the other has coyote calls in it. Don’t know what a sling is


----------



## Mud Poodle (Apr 25, 2020)

"FloridaMan" said:


> I'm leaning towards a sling for doing some walking/wading on the beaches and I'm having a hard time choosing between which one to get. I like the Umpqua Steamboat ZS2 1200 or the Orvis Safe Passage but there's a lot of other choices out there.
> I'm curious if anyone here has either, which one and what you like or dislike about it.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


My son got me the orvis safe passage a few years ago and I absolutely love it. Use it all the time. The standard has plenty room and a guide version that a little bigger. The standard I think is 89 beans and will last a very long time. Just slide it around your back and it’s completly out of the way.


----------



## Sstoryjr (May 19, 2021)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Having pretty much used them all I have settled on two packs.
> 
> Patagonia stormfront backpack when you need a full days worth of gear/water/food/radio/camera etc.
> 
> Yeti sidekick dry with the magnetic closure and a web belt when I want to go light. I do this the most frequently, usually parking the skiff and jumping out with the sidekick and a rod to fish a specific sandbar or something. It’s 100% watertight in my experience and it will hold a bonefish box, phone, credentials, tippet, forceps etc. I also have less than $40 into the whole setup for what it’s worth.


what type of belt do you use with the sidekickdry?


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

I have a Patagonia waterproof sling pack and a Fishpond waist pack.

If I'm fishing ditches or beaches and walking around a lot (as opposed to primarily wading) I'll always opt for the waist pack. It's lighter and easier for me to carry when I'm walking a few miles and the fact it has a couple water bottle holders is a big plus. I also find my gear to be more accessible too.


----------



## DJ0820 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sling Packs - Reviews


Have been looking into the Fishpond Thunderhead Sling pack as well as Simms and Orvis waterproof versions. Having a hard time justifying the coins but am seriously considering the Fishpond. Any owner reviews would be appreciated. Right now I use a early Sage small waist pack that works OK if...




www.microskiff.com





Amazon link is probably dead but I ordered another a couple weeks ago off the Yeti website after I heard a rumor they were being discontinued.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

I would go with a sling. I have a Patagonia Atom and really like it. I think the waist pack being lower would increase the chance for getting wet.


----------

